# MKV Rabbit Speaker Specs - Audio System Setup



## MurderInHiFi (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats up everyone? Im still pretty new here but I have a question Ive been looking and looking for everywhere. Im sure someone is going to say just search this or that and youll find it, but I have and I havent found it yet.
ANYWAY Here it is......IM trying to get an idea of exactly what types of speakers, size, brand fit, etc to upgrade my 08 MKV Rabbit with. I dont want to tear it apart just yet to see. But it seems theres a tweeter up near the mirror, a mid in the front, and another looks like 6.5 or something on the lower part of door. and on the rear it seems another mid and tweeter on each side....is this even close? Anyone have any suggestions? I dont want to go crazy as of yet being my budget sucks. So I just want to do a simple speaker upgrade thatll run off the stock HU until I can afford a new HU and sub/amp and all that. 
ANY help is much appreciated! Thanks in advance! rocknroll


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MKV Rabbit Speaker Specs - Audio System Setup (MurderInHiFi)*

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-b....aspx 
check this place out. you will not find a better place to get your stuff through.
everything you see on this page will tell you what will and what wont fit as well as speaker and head unit sizes.
they will also throw in for free all adapters/spacers and harnesses needed for installation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








tell me what you think










_Modified by jetta trek at 12:45 PM 7-24-2008_


----------



## MurderInHiFi (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MKV Rabbit Speaker Specs - Audio System Setup (jetta trek)*

hey! thanks for the info, I do know about crutchfield though. I just havent found a good source for exactly what sized speakers the stock ones are. They tell you what will fits but not exactly where etc....im trying to find a detailed plan of what to do.......ive been goin nuts every night on crutchfield trying to figure out what to get.....i think first an HU THEN speakers, usually is the rule....Im thinking a Kenwood or pioneer AVHP4000 i think is the model....and the kenwood the one similar to that.....any suggestions? thanks! rocknroll


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: MKV Rabbit Speaker Specs - Audio System Setup (MurderInHiFi)*

Bass drivers are 6 3/4, Mids are 4" and tweeters are 1"


----------



## MurderInHiFi (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: MKV Rabbit Speaker Specs - Audio System Setup (Motown_Dub)*

Thank you the bass drivers are in the fronts and then the lower rears right? and mids in the back and then the middle of the door and the tweeters near the mirrors? thanks so much!


----------

